# Trackless MT5 Snow Blowing Video



## Tahoe Workz (May 22, 2005)

Older footage but maybe it will bring more snow.... Need snow....


----------



## sjosephlawncare (Jan 17, 2008)

That thing is bad a$$. How close to house can you get? I would hate to have to shovel any of that.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Awesome video

Awesome machine


----------



## Tahoe Workz (May 22, 2005)

It gets pretty close- too close and the garage is turned into toothpicks so leaving a little snow is worth it. But if the house was designed right (for the snow), then it does a great job.


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

That is one sweet machine.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Those are pretty sweet machines! The city of Fargo has a couple of them and I have watched them move snow before. Looks like a real work horse!


----------



## pldann86 (Nov 13, 2008)

nice!
A little bigger  




PS turn up sound


----------

